# Don’t want to do it (colonoscopy)



## DebDeb (Apr 23, 2021)

I have within the last week gotten under control a 2-month flare of IBS triggered by antibiotics. In the middle of the flare, my GI doctor scheduled a colonoscopy - which is tomorrow - to see where the inflammation is located. This was the earliest possible date. From the beginning, nothing helped this flare, no dx of anything else, hence colonoscopy. I began my colonoscopy prep a couple hours ago, and I feel sick: cramping and gas, shaky - and I realized I not only didnt want a colonoscopy, but that the prep was making me sick. I dont think I can - or should - continue the prep. It has only been in the last few days that I have felt normal. And so now I am going to deliberately cause the same sx I just got rid of? 
I am not due for a colonoscopy until next year. This one was scheduled because at the end of March, I was pretty sick. Then slowly, over many weeks, my system began to settle down until today. I cant bring myself to continue the colonoscopy prep to undo what was approaching normalcy, Right now I plan to cancel in the morning and risk whatever penalties they might charge me for canceling the day of. 
Anyone have an opinion and/or an experience/reaction like mine?
Hello, by the way - I am new.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

so sorry you're having problems.

there are low dose colonoscopy preps available. might want to try one of those next time.

good luck.


----------



## Silviegee (Jan 12, 2021)

I completely understand how you feel. It's a delicate balance, and when I am just coming out of a flare up I don't want anything hurting my gut even more.

But in the end -you are in charge. YOU make the decisions and it is YOUR body, no-one else's. So if you pulled out of the prep/colonoscopy that is your own choice.

Now....what you could do is explain to your GI doctor/primary care doctor/GP why you didn't want to do it, how you were feeling (much sicker in lots of ways) and ask for some stool tests instead. A lot can be found in simple non-invasive stool testing.

I feel maybe they should have done these first to be honest. Only if they had found any red flags, THEN refer you for a colonoscopy.

Inflammation -even slight, can be found; any bleeding -even slight, can be found (anywhere in the GI tract) There is a long list of possible suspected conditions that can be almost 100% written off from the results of a stool test.
The tests are for Calprotectin, Lactoferrin, and traces of blood.

I don't feel the gung-ho, invasive approach ought to be the first line of investigation, but only if advisable after stool test results.

Kind wishes.


----------

